# كتب تعليمية عن الحفر الموجه directional drilling books



## direct.drill (31 يناير 2010)

BOOK 1

BOOK 2​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (31 يناير 2010)

merci.............................bcp


----------



## direct.drill (1 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## GeoOo (2 فبراير 2010)

مشـــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## direct.drill (3 فبراير 2010)

الشكر لله


----------



## جمال الأيمان (26 فبراير 2010)

لم احصل ع الكتاب


----------



## direct.drill (26 فبراير 2010)

click _download_ in the page


----------



## ammar1978 (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## direct.drill (28 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان تكون قد استفدت


----------



## اسماء ناصر (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## direct.drill (28 أبريل 2010)

تسلمى عالرد


----------



## ammar1978 (29 أبريل 2010)

merci


----------



## direct.drill (29 أبريل 2010)

you are welcome ammar


----------



## Amir Hany (12 مايو 2011)

لم احصل عالكتاب...!!


----------



## direct.drill (15 مايو 2012)

الرابط يعمل بكفاءة


----------

